

U.S. Developing 'Internet in a Suitcase' to Outflank Repressive Governments - samic
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2386881,00.asp

======
Wingman4l7
The original article would be better:
<http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/12/world/12internet.html>

